# Lee Silva Canfetti Slingshot Unboxing and Shooting



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Good looking frame....and great shooting!

Todd


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

That is an awesome piece of art!! I know you will enjoy that thing Canh8r.

Sweet work Lee!! No one makes stuff like you man. 
Always good to see some of the guys spreading the slingshot love around.

Be well,
SF


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice frame buddy!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Wow. Real nice shooter. And more so very nice shooting! Enjoy that plinker.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Yay Hats Off & kaduo's to Lee Silva... Great BlackSmith.....what a great sling shot you made my friend.. CanH8r~ Awesome shooting my friend enjoy..smack ..smack,,smack..smack..smack goes the 5 cans flying..

looks like you already are enjoying that sweet shooter..that is a winner hands down no questions ask there...

Best too ya my friend....Like I say..May your ammo fly straight..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

You really do hate the cans!! It is a pleasure to see you shoot. I really like your videos. It is also great that you realize you hold a treasure in you hand.  lees work, hand forged steel slingshots, is AWESOME!!!  Congratulations on receiving such a fine work of art. More than that you have made a good friend and that is priceless 

Regards Randy

I rate this gift      my highest rating


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Did he get all 5?!?!?!?!?( I'm totally blind to video) WhOooWhOoo!! Do work son! Jeff's a hell of a shot. Enjoy, buddy!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Hahahaha! Oh dammm! "I told you Brandon!" hahaha "I told you I hate cans!!!" hahahaha!

I just had to give it a try. I clicked play and actually got a decent soundtrack (didn't hear too many misses!) You were done shooting by the time the video was about to show the shooter! That's how slow my set-up is! Fine job jeff! Got to make more of those frames for the shelves of simple-shot! We'll make it the CanH8r signature model!!!! The "Canfetti" Whooowhooo!! Thanks for the review, man. Really helpful I wish more would show up! got a few frames out there now! Shout out! Speak up! Lash out! Blow holes in stuff! write a review! Please... I have very limited resources available for self promotion........ This is like gold to me! Thanks again......


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

CanH8r signature model.... The "Canfetti"


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Lee Silva said:


> Hahahaha! Oh dammm! "I told you Brandon!" hahaha "I told you I hate cans!!!" hahahaha!
> 
> I just had to give it a try. I clicked play and actually got a decent soundtrack (didn't hear too many misses!) You were done shooting by the time the video was about to show the shooter! That's how slow my set-up is! Fine job jeff! Got to make more of those frames for the shelves of simple-shot! We'll make it the CanH8r signature model!!!! The "Canfetti" Whooowhooo!! Thanks for the review, man. Really helpful I wish more would show up! got a few frames out there now! Shout out! Speak up! Lash out! Blow holes in stuff! write a review! Please... I have very limited resources available for self promotion........ This is like gold to me! Thanks again......


Heck Yeah a CanH8r signature model.... go for it Lee..make um up....I want one for sure...Be more than glad to do a review \of your sweet products....To Help promote your shooters to get known...As always excellent craftsmanship in working Iron in the forge

Best to ya my friend~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Encouragement from the slingshot world is one thing, but praise from a fellow Hammer Man, who ALSO shoots a slingshot......... That's just hard to beat! Many thanks OldMiser!!


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Can-Opener said:


> You really do hate the cans!! It is a pleasure to see you shoot. I really like your videos. It is also great that you realize you hold a treasure in you hand.  lees work, hand forged steel slingshots, is AWESOME!!!  Congratulations on receiving such a fine work of art. More than that you have made a good friend and that is priceless
> 
> Regards Randy
> 
> I rate this gift      my highest rating


You are absolutely right Can-Opener. The slingshot is amazing, but the fact that a friend made for me to my specifications makes it even more special.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Lee Silva said:


> canfetti - 1.jpg
> 
> CanH8r signature model.... The "Canfetti"


Woah!! Signature model lol.... I'm gonn go out and shred a few beer cans into canfetti right now!!!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

LOL! Awesome dude! I'm glad to see you live up to your name!!!!!!  HATE ON THOSE CANS BRO!!!!! Lee Silva makes some fantastic works of art, and he's a pretty cool guy to boot!  Great video man  lol


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> LOL! Awesome dude! I'm glad to see you live up to your name!!!!!!  HATE ON THOSE CANS BRO!!!!! Lee Silva makes some fantastic works of art, and he's a pretty cool guy to boot!  Great video man  lol


Love the Btoon! He told you he hated cans, Brandon! lol


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Lee Silva said:


> Encouragement from the slingshot world is one thing, but praise from a fellow Hammer Man, who ALSO shoots a slingshot......... That's just hard to beat! Many thanks OldMiser!!


Yes my friend.. I Hammered in the Forge for 20 years..with real smitty coal back then..now they are using propane gas to fire

up the forge & small electric blowers ....I still love the old hot coals....I could still do it with Lump Charcoal ...But today I would need a Hammer & 50 # Anvil. Tongs.I use to make Iron decorated twisted hand rails..Iron Candle Holders..Horseshoe Belt Buckles.....

Lee My friend ..Nice too see a young man carrying on the Black Smith Trade......."Oldmiser"


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

AMAZING! That is awesome.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Man, I love that frame!!:wub:


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

M.J said:


> Man, I love that frame!!:wub:


You definitely would take to it quick being a boss with looped tubed shooters already.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

CanH8r said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > Man, I love that frame!! :wub:
> ...


Yeah, yeah! M.J knows all about canfetti! In fact, I heard he's actually managed to LIQUIFY the aluminum recently! All that he left was a mess of metallic grey glop! Practicing for the tourney I believe..... Poor Todd's got his hands full with the maintenance on those new targets!! Good man, Todd.....


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

That is friggin awesome!! Lee is the MAN!!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

NaturalFork said:


> AMAZING! That is awesome.





M.J said:


> Man, I love that frame!! :wub:


Heck yeah! That's a big shot in the arm coming from the big dawgs! Thank's Ray! Mucho, mucho, M.J!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

peppermack said:


> That is friggin awesome!! Lee is the MAN!!


Honestly Karl, quit doing that!!! You're the one with a frame up for SSOTM! Whooowooo!


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Great gift, great fellowship, great craftsmanship, great shooting!


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

I'll have to figure out how the SSOTM works? I Love your "Wide Boy" I just spied


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

wow that frame is awsome


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Great review, man. I have got to get me a Lee Silva. Outstanding!


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Great Frame !


----------

